# Patonga Creek 22/12



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Guys late notice, but i'm going to attack patonga creek on friday high should be around 10.30 to 10. 45 up the creek so about a 8.00 start drift up with the tide and back with the out going.
A mate is coming along in his tinnie might give him a go in the yak and turn him to the dark side :wink: 
Cheers Dave


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Good luck Dave. Unfortunately, I have to work


----------

